# scordare



## danalto

Mi è venuto in mente in questo momento (non chiedetemi perché...) quello che ci diceva la mia maestra delle elementari, che di nome faceva Zenaide , riguardo questo innocentissimo verbo: lei affermava che *"si scorda"* solo il violino...una persona *"si dimentica"*...
Ma essendo io nata nel Giurassico, forse non faccio testo...


----------



## irene.acler

Mai sentita questa distinzione tassativa!
Ho controllato il DeMauro, e dice che il verbo _scordare _ha due significati,  "dimenticare" e "far perdere l'accordatura di uno strumento".
Io comunque ho sempre usato _scordare _anche nel senso di _dimenticare_, anche se tendo ad usare maggiormente il secondo verbo.


----------



## vikgigio

danalto said:


> Mi è venuto in mente in questo momento (non chiedetemi perché...) quello che ci diceva la mia maestra delle elementari, che di nome faceva Zenaide , riguardo questo innocentissimo verbo: lei affermava che *"si scorda"* solo il violino...una persona *"si dimentica"*...
> Ma essendo io nata nel Giurassico, forse non faccio testo...



Anch'io ricordo, pur essendo solo del cretacico, che i miei professori mi hanno sempre sconsigliato l'uso di 'scordare'. Ma francamente non ho mai capito perché. Secondo me questa è una delle tante fissazioni inveterate (e spesso anacronistiche) della scuola dell'obbligo che vengono tramandate da prof a prof senza essere previamente elaborate, come quella secondo la quale i miei professori mi dicevano "non scrivere _lui dice_ ma _egli dice_" e io mi sono sempre chiesto: "ma perché, se non lo dice più nessuno da decennî"?


----------



## Juri

A proposito di scordare, (nel senso di obliare, smemorare,sfuggire di mente, mettere nel dimenticatoio) in quale parte d'Italia si dice pure:
"*andare in oca*?"


----------



## irene.acler

In Trentino non ho mai sentito "andare in oca". E' simpatica però questa espressione!!


----------



## arirossa

Il bello è che a quanto pare tutti noi abbiamo sempre considerato più "nobile" il verbo "dimenticare", e "scordare" l'abbiamo sempre considerato più "basso" ... Certo riflettendo sull'origine (che sarebbe, in questo caso, toglierci dal cuore, invece che dalla mente) magari ci ripenseremmo un po' su... (quando lo scoprii, anni fa, rimasi esterrefatta    )


----------



## valy822

Mamma mia ragazzi...altro che Giurassico qui...io ho sempre pensato che _scordare_ fosse dialetto napoletano e che appunto la parola italiana corretta fosse _dimenticare_.... E chi so scord cchiù mo!


----------



## danalto

Beh, mi consola vedere che siamo un bel po' ad avere gli stessi dubbi, e soprattutto sono sempre più felice di poterne discutere qui, con voi, senza peli sulla lingua! (E' il caso di dirlo!)


----------



## arirossa

E poi invece notate come tra "ricordare" e "rammentare" vince tranquillamente il primo...


----------



## danalto

E' vero, e sono d'accordo: rammentare mi piace meno...mi sembra troppo "ricercato"


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> E' vero, e sono d'accordo: rammentare mi piace meno...mi sembra troppo "ricercato"


Ma quanto starebbe bene sul labiale dell'inglese 'r******r'..!


----------



## danalto

Questo è un altro discorso!  Infatti a volte mi lascio sedurre dal sinc, e lo uso.
Ma non sta bene in tutti i contesti, su questo non c'è dubbio!


----------



## GavinW

Necsus said:


> Ma quanto starebbe bene sul labiale di 'remember'..!


 
Uh Uh Uh.... Ma "ricordati": in questo forum l'inglese non si deve usare!!

Sto scherzando ovviamente...
Buona giornata!


----------



## angelabonora

vikgigio said:


> Anch'io ricordo, pur essendo solo del cretacico, che i miei professori mi hanno sempre sconsigliato l'uso di 'scordare'. Ma francamente non ho mai capito perché. Secondo me questa è una delle tante fissazioni inveterate (e spesso anacronistiche) della scuola dell'obbligo che vengono tramandate da prof a prof senza essere previamente elaborate, come quella secondo la quale i miei professori mi dicevano "non scrivere _lui dice_ ma _egli dice_" e io mi sono sempre chiesto: "ma perché, se non lo dice più nessuno da decennî"?


 
Rispondendo a vikgigio, rispondo implicitamente anche a Danalto (ciao!).
Voi fate sempre riferimento ad un solo vocabolario il De Mauro, ma esistono vocabolari di altro tipo e spesso più approfonditi come l'Oli- Devoto. In questo ultimo vengono riportate le due definizioni di "scordare" e l'uso e le due definizioni di "egli" e "lui"
Per "scordare", la maestra...., Danalto non cucciarti, Devoto - Oli considera anche "dimenticare" e non è un vocabolario dell'ultima generazione.
Per "Lui" la questione sta nel fatto che "egli" e' un pronome personale e dovrebbe essere usato come soggetto, vale a dire nominativo, mentre "lui" dovrebbe essere usato negli altri casi. Il Devoto-Oli parla comunque anche di usi...consolidati, ma raccomanda anche di non dire "beato egli!" ma " beato lui!" ...vogliamo parlare di eccezioni nella lingua italiana? ...
baci Angela


----------



## GavinW

angelabonora said:


> Per "Lui" la questione sta nel fatto che "egli" e' un pronome personale e dovrebbe essere usato come soggetto, vale a dire nominativo, mentre "lui" dovrebbe essere usato negli altri casi.


 
Esatto, per me il problema sta tutto in quel "dovrebbe". "Dovrebbe", ma secondo chi? Secondo i prof della scuola d'obbligo? Secondo Devoto-Oli? Secondo la Crusca? Per quanto io possa avere la massima stima per questi soggetti (e sono da sempre un tifoso del Devoto-Oli, o Oli-Devoto, che dirsivoglia), l'intransigenza prescrittiva e il dogmatismo in materia (come ci ricordava sempre un certo Moodywop) è alquanto fuori luogo nel 90% dei casi.

Tutto questo porta a stranezze, forzature, incomprensioni e paradossi tipo quelli che si trovano abitualmente sui manuali di grammatica italiana (sia per studenti italiani che non italiani), dove i pronomi della terza persona non sono quelli di uso comune/normale...


----------



## angelabonora

GavinW said:


> Esatto, per me il problema sta tutto in quel "dovrebbe". "Dovrebbe", ma secondo chi? Secondo i prof della scuola d'obbligo? Secondo Devoto-Oli? Secondo la Crusca? Per quanto io possa avere la massima stima per questi soggetti (e sono da sempre un tifoso del Devoto-Oli, o Oli-Devoto, che dirsivoglia), l'intransigenza prescrittiva e il dogmatismo in materia (come ci ricordava sempre un certo Moodywop) è alquanto fuori luogo nel 90% dei casi.
> 
> Tutto questo porta a stranezze, forzature, incomprensioni e paradossi tipo quelli che si trovano abitualmente sui manuali di grammatica italiana (sia per studenti italiani che non italiani), dove i pronomi della terza persona non sono quelli di uso comune/normale...


 
Infatti si parlava di usi consolidati...se hai letto bene quello che io ho riportatato dal vocabolario.


----------



## GavinW

angelabonora said:


> Infatti si parlava di usi consolidati...se hai letto bene quello che io ho riportatato dal vocabolario.


 
Infatti l'ho letto bene, ma la spiegazione ("...anche... di usi consolidati...") mi sembrava anche ambigua e poco chiara... A te no?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sto pensando al fiore: "non ti scordar di me"...non si parla di strumenti musicali in botanica, vero?


----------



## vikgigio

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sto pensando al fiore: "non ti scordar di me"...non si parla di strumenti musicali in botanica, vero?



Eh no, qua allora il nome va cambiato in "non ti dimenticar di me"... 
Scherzi a parte (e qui rispondo ad angelabonora), comunque il mio discorso era semplicissimo: i professori spesso tendono a fossilizzarsi su regole che non hanno ormai alcun rapporto con la realtà. Dire che 'scordare' è scorretto, o dire che 'lui', non essendo il pronome soggetto, non va usato come tale, sono belle parole ma restano tali. Hai voglia ad appellarti a dizionarî, vecchie grammatiche o a luminari professori di 60-70 anni.. io, oltre a consultare i primi, mi appello _anche _al buon senso. Scordare lo usano tutti e non mi suona affatto scorretto, regionale, dialettale o quant'altro, e preferirò sempre dire 'lui fa' piuttosto che usare l'obsoleto e pedante 'egli fa'. Tra le altre cose..


----------



## kurumin

al Nord: _niente, adesso, dimenticare_    più usato che
al Sud: _nulla, ora, scordare_

[nel Centro si usano tutti e due]


----------



## GavinW

vikgigio said:


> Scherzi a parte (e qui rispondo ad angelabonora), comunque il mio discorso era semplicissimo: ....


 
Esattamente ciò che cercavo di dire, in modo forse un po' meno elegante e chiaro.


----------



## vikgigio

kurumin said:


> al Nord: _niente, adesso, dimenticare_    più usato che
> al Sud: _nulla, ora, scordare_
> 
> [nel Centro si usano tutti e due]



Di' un po', kurumin, ma quando riporti certi dati (che nemmeno noi italiani, pur vivendoci, in questo Paese, ci azzardiamo a fare, se non altro perché la realtà a volte è giusto un tantino più complessa di quanto sembri in certe considerazioni schematiche) su quali fonti a noi ignote ti basi? No, giusto così, per curiosità, così magari ci vado a dare un'occhiata anch'io.


----------



## kurumin

GavinW said:


> Esatto, per me il problema sta tutto in quel "dovrebbe". "Dovrebbe", ma secondo chi? Secondo i prof della scuola d'obbligo? Secondo Devoto-Oli? Secondo la Crusca? Per quanto io possa avere la massima stima per questi soggetti (e sono da sempre un tifoso del Devoto-Oli, o Oli-Devoto, che dirsivoglia), l'intransigenza prescrittiva e il dogmatismo in materia (come ci ricordava sempre un certo Moodywop) è alquanto fuori luogo nel 90% dei casi.
> 
> Tutto questo porta a stranezze, forzature, incomprensioni e paradossi tipo quelli che si trovano abitualmente sui manuali di grammatica italiana (sia per studenti italiani che non italiani), dove i pronomi della terza persona non sono quelli di uso comune/normale...



Alla scuola devi imparare la lingua italiana ''toscana_''[ egli, codesto, passato remoto, e/o aperte e chiuse.]  _A casa puoi parlare come vuoi. Puoi parlare in dialetto (alcuni dialetti come il veneto sono quasi un'altra lingua).  È triste non saper parlare la lingua italiana ''toscana''. In Veneto, molte persone colte non parlano l'italiano (toscano).  Dottori, professori, negli ospedali, molti parlano solo il veneto, e ci sono traddutrici per l'italiano.


----------



## vikgigio

kurumin said:


> Alla scuola devi imparare la lingua italiana ''toscana_''[ egli, codesto, passato remoto, e/o aperte e chiuse.]  _A casa puoi parlare come vuoi. Puoi parlare in dialetto (alcuni dialetti come il veneto sono quasi un'altra lingua).  È triste non saper parlare la lingua italiana ''toscana''. In Veneto, molte persone colte non parlano l'italiano (toscano). Dottori, professori, negli ospedali, molti parlano solo il veneto, e ci sono traddutrici per l'italiano.



Ma che dici?? Quando andavo a scuola (e io le ho fatte davvero le scuole in Italia) nessuno mi ha mai insegnato a pronunciarlo alla toscana, né mi insegnavano l'uso del 'codesto'.. anche noi in Campania parliamo il 'toscano' (io lo chiamo semplicemente 'italiano', lascio agli stranieri certe distinzioni innaturali), forse una nostra versione, ma altrettanto legittima, e nessun professore imporrebbe mai allo studente campano di parlare come parla un fiorentino. E poi, che sono queste considerazioni sulla "tristezza" di saper parlare solo il veneto? Non credi che bisognerebbe viverci in una realtà per comprenderla veramente? Anche a Napoli ci sono persone che non conoscono bene l'italiano o che comunque sono perfettamente bilingui (avendo il napoletano come loro prima lingua) e non credo affatto che sia un fenomeno triste, semplicemente perché amo la stupenda diversità culturale del mio Paese e non sono tra quelli che trovano vergognoso il saper parlare il proprio dialetto.


----------



## kurumin

vikgigio said:


> Di' un po', kurumin, ma quando riporti certi dati (che nemmeno noi italiani, pur vivendoci, in questo Paese, ci azzardiamo a fare, se non altro perché la realtà a volte è giusto un tantino più complessa di quanto sembri in certe considerazioni schematiche) su quali fonti a noi ignote ti basi? No, giusto così, per curiosità, così magari ci vado a dare un'occhiata anch'io.


Si chama ''La lingua italiana'', una monografia di Zanichelli


----------



## vikgigio

kurumin said:


> Si chama ''La lingua italiana'', una monografia di Zanichelli



Spero che in questo libro le informazioni siano meno semplicistiche e perentorie. Altrimenti sarebbe davvero un pessimo libro. Inutile aggiungere che vivere una realtà è cosa ben diversa dal conoscerla attraverso un libro.


----------



## kurumin

Conosco bene la realtà italiana. E perciò solo vado in Toscana o a Roma.
Mi piacciono molto gli accenti toscani e l'accento romano con tutte quelle
vocali aperte e chiuse.  ''Lingua toscana in bocca romana'' - una cosa perfetta


----------



## vikgigio

kurumin said:


> Conosco bene la realtà italiana. E perciò solo vado *solo* in Toscana o a Roma.
> Mi piacciono molto gli accenti toscani e l'accento romano con tutte quelle
> vocali aperte e chiuse.  ''Lingua toscana in bocca romana'' - una cosa perfetta



Praticamente ti sei contraddetto da solo. Come puoi conoscere la realtà _italiana se _vai SOLAMENTE in Toscana e a Roma? Conoscerai allora la realtà toscana e romana, ma di certo non puoi parlare a nome delle altre zone d'Italia, né quindi puoi basarti su delle semplificazioni senza senso per dire la tua. Magari se nei tuoi interventi potessi aggiungere qualche "forse", "ho letto che", "mi sembra", "credo" in più, sarebbe di certo molto apprezzato. Grazie!

Ps: E poi, siamo un po' più umili, per favore! Io che sono italiano non posso dire di conoscere bene la realtà linguistica italiana, tu, da brasiliano, vorresti forse saperne più di me?


----------



## GavinW

Mi sembra che la discussione sta diventando un tantino... ahem... _personale_. Ci sono regole qui che vietano i commenti personali. Sinceramente anche a me è sembrato che l'amico kurumin stesse esagerando con generalismi e valutazioni forzate che difficilmente possano avere riscontro nella realtà italiana, e nella lingua italiana. Ma forse basterebbe semplicemente far notare questo a chi pecca di un apparente eccesso di ingenuità (cioè kurumin), senza criticarlo oltremodo per una sua visione poco informata... 

Ricordiamoci: siamo qui per _informare_. (E scusate se uso il linguaggio dei Mod. A volte hanno ragione pure loro, poverini...) ;-)


----------



## vikgigio

GavinW said:


> Mi sembra che la discussione sta diventando un tantino... ahem... _personale_. Ci sono regole qui che vietano i commenti personali. Sinceramente anche a me è sembrato che l'amico kurumin stesse esagerando con generalismi e valutazioni forzate che difficilmente possano avere riscontro nella realtà italiana, e nella lingua italiana. Ma forse basterebbe semplicemente far notare questo a chi pecca di un apparente eccesso di ingenuità (cioè kurumin), senza criticarlo oltremodo per una sua visione poco informata...
> 
> Ricordiamoci: siamo qui per _informare_. (E scusate se uso il linguaggio dei Mod. A volte hanno ragione pure loro, poverini...) ;-)



Hai ragione, proprio perché siamo qui per informare, dobbiamo stare attenti a non usare toni perentorii quando scriviamo qualcosa e soprattutto dobbiamo informarci bene prima di farlo (io per primo ho peccato dello stesso errore in qualche vecchio post, e ho imparato la lezione). Per questo mi sono sentito in dovere di fare quella precisazione, perché chi legge non creda ciecamente a certi dati un po' troppo semplicistici, quando invece la realtà è molto più complessa e articolata. Non è un attacco personale, anche perché non ne avrei motivo, e se qualcuno lo ha inteso così, me ne dispiaccio profondamente.


----------



## angelabonora

vikgigio said:


> Eh no, qua allora il nome va cambiato in "non ti dimenticar di me"...
> Scherzi a parte (e qui rispondo ad angelabonora), comunque il mio discorso era semplicissimo: i professori spesso tendono a fossilizzarsi su regole che non hanno ormai alcun rapporto con la realtà. Dire che 'scordare' è scorretto, o dire che 'lui', non essendo il pronome soggetto, non va usato come tale, sono belle parole ma restano tali. Hai voglia ad appellarti a dizionarî, vecchie grammatiche o a luminari professori di 60-70 anni.. io, oltre a consultare i primi, mi appello _anche _al buon senso. Scordare lo usano tutti e non mi suona affatto scorretto, regionale, dialettale o quant'altro, e preferirò sempre dire 'lui fa' piuttosto che usare l'obsoleto e pedante 'egli fa'. Tra le altre cose..


 
E sono con te in questo discorso, anche se ho già 68 anni...e forse, ma che dico? sono obsoleta (dal latino...)... del tutto!
Comunque preferisco la grammatica e la sintassi italiana, con tutte le eccezioni, che la non-grammatica inglese ed abito in Inghilterra da un po'.
A proposito di confronti, gli inglesi fanno la distinzione e la pretendono tra _egli _e _lui, ella e lei_ e considerano anche il neutro.
Questa ultima frase il moderatore o moderatrice non me la passa....


----------



## Salegrosso

kurumin said:


> al Nord: _niente, adesso, dimenticare_ più usato che
> al Sud: _nulla, ora, scordare_


 
Confermo che a Verona e a Trieste si dice praticamente sempre _niente_ e _adesso_, mentre a Napoli si dice spesso _nulla_ (sebbene non sia assente il _niente_) e quasi sempre _ora_. 
Invece su _dimenticare_/_scordare_ non ho mai rilevato differenze nord/sud. In particolare, _scordare_ si usa nell'imperativo _Scordatelo!_ in egual misura nelle tre citta'.

Un'altra simpatica differenza: 
- dove hai messo il libro?
- e' li' (Verona)
- sta la' (Napoli)


A tutti buona notte.


----------

